# I Don't Think A Lot Of People Realize How Good Of A Physique You Can Acquire Naturally



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

People don't realize you can acquire a very impressive physique naturally

For example










I'm not looking down on those who take steroids, but I just don't see the point in doing it to achieve a physique that is attainable naturally by most average genetics, or atleast trying. I also think it's important to reach [or approach near] your natural limit before taking the jump, because you will have created a better foundation which will work greatly in accordance to the steroid you take.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Two thoughts:

1) What is achievable naturally can vary wildly between individuals.

2) The same physique can be achieved much faster with gear.

I'm natty BTW, and would never encourage anyone to use steroids due to the long term health risks, but I understand why people do. There are also lots of people who want to be bigger than they could achieve naturally of course.


----------



## Kevin Levrone (Nov 13, 2016)

Impressive, Yes.

You want to earn from your physique, No.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like a lot of hard work to me!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I wonder if @Natty Steve'o is gonna raise the game with some pics. :thumb


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I wonder if @Natty Steve'o is gonna raise the game with some pics. :thumb


 And a 8x220kg squat video...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Why????

With Gear

Much better results in much less time...

f**k being natty


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

How long did it take you to achieve that.

I don't look half as good as you and I get asked if I'm on or assume I must be.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

If this is you then please get your head out of the clouds.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

This Isn't Facebook, Mate x

Stunning Tho Hun


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> I'm not looking down on those who take steroids, but I just don't see the point in doing it to achieve a physique that is attainable naturally by most average genetics, or atleast trying. I also think it's important to reach [or approach near] your natural limit before taking the jump, *because you will have created a better foundation which will work greatly in accordance to the steroid you take.*


 I somewhat agree with the sentiment, but those are just random words that don't really mean anything


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

At your age I understand where you are coming from, but lets have the same conversation when you hit your Mid 40s and no matter how hard you train, or how great your diet is you can barely maintain let alone make any gains.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BISENuyjN5Y/

Natural? About as natural as a piece of plastic.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Eddias said:


> At your age I understand where you are coming from, but lets have the same conversation when you hit your Mid 40s and no matter how hard you train, or how great your diet is you can barely maintain let alone make any gains.


 At 55 I may as well pack it in then?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

How ironic that the guy in that photo is more than likely not natural...

(Cue people saying it's easy and he's definitely natural - yet not looking half as good themselves "natural" and in the majority of cases even with gear).


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Natty


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

All it takes is creatine, and hate fuelled workouts, be full of hate,not juice


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Mingster said:


> At 55 I may as well pack it in then?


 Depends what you want to achieve, if you are still happy, still gaining then carry on. I have been natty for nearly all my lifting life and only dabbled recently as was struggling to get anywhere.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Test-e said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BISENuyjN5Y/
> 
> Natural? About as natural as a piece of plastic.


 He trains at my old gym. The guy is 23 about 6'4 and very big


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Eddias said:


> Depends what you want to achieve, if you are still happy, still gaining then carry on. I have been natty for nearly all my lifting life and only dabbled recently as was struggling to get anywhere.


 What I'm saying is I can gain strength and muscle at 55. Natty. No reason why people in their 40's can't do the same.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> People don't realize you can acquire a very impressive physique naturally
> 
> For example
> 
> ...


 i hate to break it to you but i seriously doubt anyone here gives a fvck what you think.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Devil said:


> How ironic that the guy in that photo is more than likely not natural...
> 
> (Cue people saying it's easy and he's definitely natural - yet not looking half as good themselves "natural" and in the majority of cases even with gear).


 Off topic, but how is your training etc going mate?

Thought about starting a new log?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

jake87 said:


> He trains at my old gym. The guy is 23 about 6'4 and very big


 More like 6ft. Simeon is 6'2, and he's at least an inch taller than this guy.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BLrPIShjurw/


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Lol, f**k me. About as natty as a tin of Dulux :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> All it takes is creatine, and hate fuelled workouts, be full of hate,not juice
> 
> View attachment 137005
> 
> ...


 s**t pics and good angles can make anyone look half decent


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Test-e said:


> More like 6ft. Simeon is 6'2, and he's at least an inch taller than this guy.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BLrPIShjurw/


 I'm 6'1 and he's taller than me. I've stood next to him mate


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I know a massive natty Shane Raymond


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

mrwright said:


> s**t pics and good angles can make anyone look half decent


 Not even the magic mirror from alice through the looking glass could make you look like you train


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> People don't realize you can acquire a very impressive physique naturally
> 
> For example
> 
> ...


 Would like to know stats, I'm betting 18yrs old 5ft6 and about 150lb.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

jake87 said:


> I'm 6'1 and he's taller than me. I've stood next to him mate


 You sure he wasn't wearing height increasing shoes?

Seems like the type that is full of shite.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> People don't realize you can acquire a very impressive physique naturally
> 
> For example
> 
> ...


 You look s**t tho. Get on the gear mate


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Ares said:


> Off topic, but how is your training etc going mate?
> 
> Thought about starting a new log?


 Awful fella.

Haven't been in a gym for 3.5 months due to debilitating tension headaches and severe chronic sinusitis (this is what the docs think it is after having MRI's etc - so it seems nothing like a tumor etc, but that could not be completely ruled out but symptoms suggest its not this thank god).

Progress seems to slowly being made in the last 2-3 weeks though, started heavy antibiotics, nasal irrigation protocol, steroid spray, been seeing chiropractor 2-3x a week (fvck me is it expensive) and started TB500 last week to hopefully help inflammation.

I hope that I can get the issues sorted etc before the New Year. What started out as a terrible headache/pressure in the head has turned into 5 months of constant hell.

On a much more positive note, I've never been so motivated in my life, so when I do get back, something magical will happen I promise that  - might start a log if and when that time comes - thanks for asking.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

all pics in here are off ppl on juice


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Not even the magic mirror from alice through the looking glass could make you look like you train


 Let's see a half decent pic of your amazing natty Ness then


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Test-e said:


> You sure he wasn't wearing height increasing shoes?
> 
> Seems like the type that is full of shite.


 Haha. There are people that obviously think he's on gear but no one points fingers at the gym or calls him out because a)they're not hiding behind a keyboard b)he doesn't make a big deal about being natural and c)nobody really cares. The guy clearly is built for bodybuilding unlike most of us!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've got an FFMI of about 23-24, so my physique is certainly achievable naturally. Thing is, I've only been training a few years now. If I went natty then I'd be nowhere NEAR where I am now, probably take me another few years. If you run a cycle properly and especially if you cruise or are on TRT which will allow you to keep any gains made, in much less than half the time you'll get the same gains that you'd get naturally, especially the more you progress. Sure, it comes with side effects and they can be quite costly, if this wasn't then everybody would be on them. It's just a choice that some of us make, accepting the bad with the good.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Devil said:


> Awful fella.
> 
> Haven't been in a gym for 3.5 months due to debilitating tension headaches and severe chronic sinusitis (this is what the docs think it is after having MRI's etc - so it seems nothing like a tumor etc, but that could not be completely ruled out but symptoms suggest its not this thank god).
> 
> ...


 Man that sounds rough, sorry to hear. Had to Google sinusitis.. definitely sounds preferable to a tumor tbf!

Hope you get it sorted :thumbup1:


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

jake87 said:


> Haha. There are people that obviously think he's on gear but no one points fingers at the gym or calls him out because a)they're not hiding behind a keyboard b)he doesn't make a big deal about being natural and c)nobody really cares. The guy clearly is built for bodybuilding unlike most of us!


 A) If he said what he said on his instagram account I would, face to face. Not a fan of liars.

B ) Most of his social media posts are about him being natural, so not sure if that's true.

C) Sadly, many will eat those words up and blindly follow the guy.

Without a doubt though he has a great physique & I can't knock his work ethic.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Test-e said:


> A) If he said what he said on his instagram account I would, face to face. Not a fan of liars.
> 
> B ) Most of his social media posts are about him being natural, so not sure if that's true.
> 
> ...


 Fair enough I have no idea about his social media activity


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

If you want to see what actually is achievable natty, just look at old physique pics before steroids even existed.

In b4 bro science myth 'Back then men had over double natural test'.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Bish83 said:


> How long did it take you to achieve that.
> 
> I don't look half as good as you and I get asked if I'm on or assume I must be.


 That's not me mate, person I know. He stopped lifting for a while but he's getting back to it, he doesn't compete so no fake natty B,S


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> If you want to see what actually is achievable natty, just look at old physique pics before steroids even existed.
> 
> In b4 bro science myth 'Back then men had over double natural test'.


 I have never once heard this myth? why did this come around?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> That's not me mate, person I know. He stopped lifting for a while but he's getting back to it, he doesn't compete so no fake natty B,S


 3 years... 3 years for that? i thought that was a 12 week change when you look at the photos only.

if you wanna be natty, be natty, you wanna take gear, take gear. Gear just makes everything faster.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not interested in sharing with faceless people who just put people down especially the people who jump on gear at the drop of a hat or at the sight of some hard work and dedication. These people blatantly achieve less than they could if they trained naturally with the correct regime. :huh:

I deleted my log and subsequent progress pictures simply because of the above. People saying I'm on gear... This is fu**ing laughable... All these comments just show how inadequate and f**ked up their own achievements are; it shows a total lack of training, nutritional and biological understanding!

I'm 46 BTW with some impressive stats as a natty (if I may say so myself).


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Eddias said:


> At your age I understand where you are coming from, but lets have the same conversation when you hit your Mid 40s and no matter how hard you train, or how great your diet is you can barely maintain let alone make any gains.


 TRT is the way forward for older people


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

todai said:


> I have never once heard this myth? why did this come around?


 People claim that modern day diets and drinking water has gradually reduced test levels in newborns. The whole, 'back then, men were men' mentality.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Mingster said:


> At 55 I may as well pack it in then?


 I'm 63. Do you have any idea what a natural 63 year old looks like? Check out the local working man's club, bookies, grocery store at 11am, or the post office on pension day Fcuk that! Pinner for life.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> 3 years... 3 years for that? i thought that was a 12 week change when you look at the photos only.
> 
> if you wanna be natty, be natty, you wanna take gear, take gear. Gear just makes everything faster.


 Natty gains take time, this s**t dont happen overnight


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> Natty gains take time, this s**t dont happen overnight


 not 3 years tho, poor diet and training if that took him 3 years mate. no matter what you think. (your friend) (Aka you) took far too long, for a young male with heightened test levels 'promoting' natty training but clearly have little understanding of the concepts yourself if that took 3 years. jesus


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> That's not me mate, person I know. He stopped lifting for a while but he's getting back to it, he doesn't compete so no fake natty B,S


 Lol fu**ing lol

I do that in 6 weeks


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Why????
> 
> With Gear
> 
> ...


 Natural gains easier and cheaper to maintain

Healthier/safer/no side effects etc

You should generally hit your natty potential in your 3rd or 4th year of tranining, not that long of a wait


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Lol fu**ing lol
> 
> I do that in 6 weeks


 At what cost though...



todai said:


> not 3 years tho, poor diet and training if that took him 3 years mate. no matter what you think. (your friend) (Aka you) took far too long, for a young male with heightened test levels 'promoting' natty training but clearly have little understanding of the concepts yourself if that took 3 years. jesus


 Lol you are a silly one aren't you, if you think this is poor results as a natural then lol


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Lol fu**ing lol
> 
> I do that in 6 weeks


 on var only too... thats basically still natty haha



Disclosure said:


> Natural gains easier and cheaper to maintain
> 
> Healthier/safer/no side effects etc
> 
> You should generally hit your natty potential in your 3rd or 4th year of tranining, not that long of a wait





Disclosure said:


> At what cost though...
> 
> Lol you are a silly one aren't you, if you think this is poor results as a natural then lol


 You are silly for thinking thats good results for a natty, and theres some good shape natty's on here that will chime in. that could easily be confused as a 'before and after the gym' shot

look, natty is great, you wanna be a natty then do it mate, but i would honestly look more in depth into your training knowledge and put your ego down because that is poor results for 3 years of training.

genetic potentials are also different for everyone and taken gear, if you come of correctly you can keep most of your first cycle gains because people don't come out their genetic limit generally with one cycle.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> on var only too... thats basically still natty haha
> 
> You are silly for thinking thats good results for a natty, and theres some good shape natty's on here that will chime in. that could easily be confused as a 'before and after the gym' shot
> 
> ...


 I'll wait for these nattys who look SIGNIFICANTLY better than this to be posted or post themselves then, because I'm callin B.S.

Your first year of natural training you can put on like 15-20lbs of muscle, then it reduces after that and becomes harder and harder, natty gains arent linear.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Natural gains easier and cheaper to maintain
> 
> Healthier/safer/no side effects etc
> 
> You should generally hit your natty potential in your 3rd or 4th year of tranining, not that long of a wait


 Bolix

Keep going and push the limits. If you believe the above quoted you will get nowhere.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> I'll wait for these nattys who look SIGNIFICANTLY better than this to be posted or post themselves then, because I'm callin B.S.
> 
> Your first year of natural training you can put on like 15-20lbs of muscle, *then it reduces after that and becomes harder and harder, *natty gains arent linear.


 same applies to steroid users.

your first year of natural training you can put 5ibs on too... everyone is genetically different. so if you've added 20ibs of muscle on "atleast" in those 2 photos then... you need your body fat readings done again mate.

there will be natty's along, most people wont post photos tho - its is a monitored forum most likely... but if you think you're now 'the best natty in your gym'

You live in a village... and nobody else trains.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Bolix
> 
> Keep going and push the limits. If you believe the above quoted you will get nowhere.


 long distance runners/sprinters etc don't get any faster after their 4th year of training mate... didn't you know... lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> I'm 63. Do you have any idea what a natural 63 year old looks like? Check out the local working man's club, bookies, grocery store at 11am, or the post office on pension day Fcuk that! Pinner for life.


 Well, I have a mate who's 59 who's never touched a drug in his life. His physique would put most 20 somethings to shame.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Bolix
> 
> Keep going and push the limits. If you believe the above quoted you will get nowhere.


 You will have made 90% of your gains by then, that extra 10% or so are just little tweeks and improving slight little changes


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

todai said:


> long distance runners/sprinters etc don't get any faster after their 4th year of training mate... didn't you know... lol


 s**t.....! Hold the press; thanks for sharing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Well, I have a mate who's 59 who's never touched a drug in his life. His physique would put most 20 somethings to shame.


 Do I know you?

:lol:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> long distance runners/sprinters etc don't get any faster after their 4th year of training mate... didn't you know... lol


 I'm talking muscle gains [obviously], jeez


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> You will have made 90% of your gains by then, that extra 10% or so are just little tweeks and improving slight little changes


 Ok

:lol:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> same applies to steroid users.
> 
> your first year of natural training you can put 5ibs on too... everyone is genetically different. so if you've added 20ibs of muscle on "atleast" in those 2 photos then... you need your body fat readings done again mate.
> 
> ...


 I didn't say best natty or not, I'm just talking in 'general' terms here


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> I'm talking muscle gains [obviously], jeez


 right?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> right?


 Sounded like you were taking the piss out of me, the same rule doesnt apply to every other aspect of human potential I was just trying to say. For example, you can keep getting stronger and stronger over years of trainng


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I didn't say best natty or not, I'm just talking in 'general' terms here


 Are you natty?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Are you natty?


 yeah, might take a little something something in future though, nothing big


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

The physique is ok, but its not 3 years worth of 'great' its an ok look.. if i seen it i would think yeh he trains... but for 3 years worth of effort as if to promote how great natty can be... no


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> yeah, might take a little something something in future though, nothing big


 length of training in years...Current stats?

height, weight, bicep, chest, waist, quads. Max squat, bench for 3 sets of 8.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> Sounded like you were taking the piss out of me, the same rule doesnt apply to every other aspect of human potential I was just trying to say. For example, you can keep getting stronger and stronger over years of trainng


 But training isn't limited to 'muscle building' tho at 4 years? you're saying you'll look your best natty after 4 years? and wont get any better? so you have one year left and you're at your potential... genetically.... ? I think you're wrong.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> The physique is ok, but its not 3 years worth of 'great' its an ok look.. if i seen it i would think yeh he trains... but for 3 years worth of effort as if to promote how great natty can be... no


 I'm gonna wait for these nattys who you keep referring to to come in here and show themselevs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

todai said:


> But training isn't limited to 'muscle building' tho at 4 years? you're saying you'll look your best natty after 4 years? and wont get any better? so you have one year left and you're at your potential... genetically.... ?* I think you're wrong.*


 I know He;s wrong


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> But training isn't limited to 'muscle building' tho at 4 years? you're saying you'll look your best natty after 4 years? and wont get any better? so you have one year left and you're at your potential... genetically.... ? I think you're wrong.


 I'm sayin if you do it right then yeah, pretty much 4 years, there won't be a big difference between you after 4 years of gains vs you training for 10 years. Of course everyone does it wrong, some people barely change after 2 years training, i'm talking about if a person trains and eats correctly


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> I'm gonna wait for these nattys who you keep referring to to come in here and show themselevs


 Stevo show him



Disclosure said:


> I'm sayin if you do it right then yeah, pretty much 4 years, there won't be a big difference between you after 4 years of gains vs you training for 10 years. Of course everyone does it wrong, some people barely change after 2 years training, i'm talking about if a person trains and eats correctly


 yeh and you're not doing it right if thats took you 3 years. 
There will most certainly be a big difference... especially as supplements nutrition advice, etc changes, you spend a few years figuring out what actually works for you... did you know 12-15 reps isn't fat burning and below 8-12 isn't muscle building? .... lol


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> length of training in years...Current stats?
> 
> height, weight, bicep, chest, waist, quads. Max squat, bench for 3 sets of 8.


 I haven't done measurements, lol what a random measurement tool, i don't know man, my 1rm is 200kg squat, bench 140kg, deadlift 260kg

I'm 5'11 185lbs

I'm nowhere near as consistent as I should be, I go on holiday too much/drink too much etc and even my diet isnt on point most of the time


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> I haven't done measurements, lol what a random measurement tool, i don't know man, my 1rm is 200kg squat, bench 140kg, deadlift 260kg
> 
> I'm 5'11 185lbs


 you haven't done measurements (callipers) so don't know your LBM? therefore, how you working calories out? standing on the scale and going for what those cheap ass metal ones tell you at.

video of you doing said lifts also or it's BS


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> Stevo show him
> 
> yeh and you're not doing it right if thats took you 3 years.
> There will most certainly be a big difference... especially as supplements nutrition advice, etc changes, you spend a few years figuring out what actually works for you... did you know 12-15 reps isn't fat burning and below 8-12 isn't muscle building? .... lol


 I'll just wait for these nattys to post, thats all I'm sayin

inb4 they all have a FFMI of 26-28


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> you haven't done measurements so don't know your LBM? therefore, how you working calories out?
> 
> video of you doing said lifts also or it's BS


 I dont measure my chest, biceps etc, i just go by the mirror and weigh myself regularly.

Lol you go by the scale to estimate your calories, if youre putting on weight too fast, reduce calories, not enough weight, more calories, its not that hard

Haha I'm not going to post videos of myself on here, you are free to think I am frauding, I'm nowhere near happy with my stats


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

No idea why some people are trying to criticize the physique in the OP, looks miles better than a lot of steroid users I've seen. Lean and well proportioned.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> I dont measure my chest, biceps etc, i just go by the mirror and weigh myself regularly.
> 
> Lol you go by the scale to estimate your calories, if youre putting on weight too fast, reduce calories, not enough weight, more calories, its not that hard
> 
> Haha I'm not going to post videos of myself on here, you are free to think I am frauding, I'm nowhere near happy with my stats


 "going by the scale" shows me you have limited knowledge to actual nutritional and diet - certain people can do this, they generally know their body inside out... "weight" is different to adding muscle, and weight loss is also not always good loss.. and by calories, what ? a mix of carbs and fat? or protein? or all?

I'm calling BS on your lifts.



DLTBB said:


> No idea why some people are trying to criticize the physique in the OP, looks miles better than a lot of steroid users I've seen. Lean and well proportioned.


 I'm agreeing, its an ok physique, however... 3 years worth of effort to 'promote' how great a natty he is or how great natty can be... I don't


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm not interested in sharing with faceless people who just put people down especially the people who jump on gear at the drop of a hat or at the sight of some hard work and dedication. These people blatantly achieve less than they could if they trained naturally with the correct regime. :huh:
> 
> I deleted my log and subsequent progress pictures simply because of the above. People saying I'm on gear... This is fu**ing laughable... All these comments just show how inadequate and f**ked up their own achievements are; it shows a total lack of training, nutritional and biological understanding!
> 
> I'm 46 BTW with some impressive stats as a natty (if I may say so myself).


 If you didn't go on about being natty so much, I don't think anyone would bother you mate. It's even in your NAME ffs :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I haven't done measurements, lol what a random measurement tool, i don't know man, my 1rm is 200kg squat, bench 140kg, deadlift 260kg
> 
> I'm 5'11 185lbs
> 
> I'm nowhere near as consistent as I should be, I go on holiday too much/drink too much etc and even my diet isnt on point most of the time


 5' 11 & 13st

Impressive mate....!

I take it those lifts are your 1RM? If so you have a long way to go.....But hang on did I read you have been training for 3 years? If so your f**ked going off your own methodology.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I think also, whilst a physique is 'attainable' lets just say that did take you 3 years and thats what it would take everyone. Well guys on gear are doing it in 12-16 weeks... that now leaves them a further 2 years and 36 weeks to make more gains on you... 
thats one reason why people choose the 'dark side'


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Do I know you?
> 
> :lol:


 I know you can't squat 220 for 8


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I know you can't squat 220 for 8


 Tease... Tries hard not to bite..... :whistling:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 5' 11 & 13st
> 
> Impressive mate....!
> 
> I take it those lifts are your 1RM? If so you have a long way to go.....But hang on did I read you have been training for 3 years? If so your f**ked going off your own methodology.


 Yeah 1rm, and yes I have some way to go I agree

And yes I have not been putting in the adequate workload, I agree, and I don't eat enough, but I'm changing that lol


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> "going by the scale" shows me you have limited knowledge to actual nutritional and diet - certain people can do this, they generally know their body inside out... "weight" is different to adding muscle, and weight loss is also not always good loss.. and by calories, what ? a mix of carbs and fat? or protein? or all?
> 
> I'm calling BS on your lifts.


 What makes you think i dont know my body inside out? lol who are you to speak for me.

if you are gaining weight, you SHOULD be getting stronger, thats the best indiciation of muscle gaining, thats what I go by


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> What makes you think i dont know my body inside out? lol who are you to speak for me.
> 
> if you are gaining weight, you SHOULD be getting stronger, thats the best indiciation of muscle gaining, thats what I go by


 I can tell by your physique that took 3 years you don't ... I'm Todai, nice to meet you.

shame your stuck at your genetic limit now tho in that shape... maybe time for the dark side


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> I can tell by your physique that took 3 years you don't ... I'm Todai, nice to meet you.


 nice to meet you, and that is not me in the OP lol, I'm not posting me, I was just posting that dude as an example of what can be achieved by nattys


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

todai said:


> I'm agreeing, its an ok physique, however... 3 years worth of effort to 'promote' how great a natty he is or how great natty can be... I don't


 The OP isn't the guy in the pictures.

Most gains are made naturally within the first 2 years.

Not everybody wants to look like a bodybuilder.

His physique is better than 99% of the population.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> The OP isn't the guy in the pictures.
> 
> Most gains are made naturally within the first 2 years.
> 
> ...


 Finally someone with some sense and perspective in this topic


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> The OP isn't the guy in the pictures.
> 
> Most gains are made naturally within the first 2 years.
> 
> ...


 Who's... The OP or the picture?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Who's... The OP or the picture?


 The guy in the picture.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

OP posts up a pic of random then asks natty's to post up their own physique pics to compare; then he discloses that the OP pic is not him. He then states he will not post his own pic FFS

This thread is a fu**ing farce.......!


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> OP posts up a pic of random then asks natty's to post up their own physique pics to compare; then he discloses that the OP pic is not him. He then states he will not post his own pic FFS
> 
> This thread is a fu**ing farce.......!


 - I posted pic of someone I know as a representation of what nattys can acheive, I'm not going to post someone who i don't know because i have no way in knowing whether they are natty or not.

- I only asked others to post their pics when you guys tried to flame the person and say his physique is chit for 3 years

- I'm not posting myself because of privacy, I have quite a good career and I've already talked about wanting to dabble with steroids in future

- okay


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

im 6 foot 4 - 300ibs - 1rm of 500kg deadlift, 300kg bench, squat 300kg and I'm natty. Not posting photos tho... but believe me... why would I lie behind a keyboard?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

todai said:


> im 6 foot 4 - 300ibs - 1rm of 500kg deadlift, 300kg bench, squat 300kg and I'm natty. Not posting photos tho... but believe me... why would I lie behind a keyboard?


 If you think my lifting stats are THAT impressive then I am honestly flattered

My physique is good, I don't look as good as the guy in the OP, but i have a respectable physique


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> If you think my lifting stats are THAT impressive then I am honestly flattered
> 
> My physique is good, I don't look as good as the guy in the OP, but i have a respectable physique


 What are his stats. height weight etc.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

ITT: People thinking lifting heavy = huge size.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> What are his stats. height weight etc.


 5'8 165lb ish but i dont know, dont really talk to him anymore and dont know his stats but hes not strong in the slightest ill put it that way


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> ITT: People thinking lifting heavy = huge size.


 Aware, dude is a freak of nature but you cant just use an anomaly


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I'm gonna wait for these nattys who you keep referring to to come in here and show themselevs


 Check @SuperSwede

and shut up

you don't know what you are talking about mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> 5'8 165lb ish but i dont know, dont really talk to him anymore and dont know his stats but hes not strong in the slightest ill put it that way


 He will fit inside my pockets lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> 5'8 165lb ish but i dont know, dont really talk to him anymore and dont know his stats but hes not strong in the slightest ill put it that way


 Not really impressive then is it

Just another lil gym rat cnut

I was 11.5 st when I was 17


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Not really impressive then is it
> 
> Just another lil gym rat cnut
> 
> I was 11.5 st when I was 17


 Weight is just a factor, it's all about how you look


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Weight is just a factor, it's all about how you look


 Tiny is not a good look in the BB world.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Check @SuperSwede
> 
> and shut up
> 
> you don't know what you are talking about mate


 Dont know how to see his pics properly, that guy is shredded, bodyfat makes a huge difference in ones apperance


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Tiny is not a good look in the BB world.


 News flash - not everyone wants to be a bodybuilder


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Dont know how to see his pics properly, that guy is shredded, bodyfat makes a huge difference in ones apperance


 f**k me.... stating the obvious is not a good quality.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> f**k me.... stating the obvious is not a good quality.


 But why post someone in competition mode vs someone bulked?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> News flash - not everyone wants to be a bodybuilder


 Correct.....First time in thread.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> But why post someone in competition mode vs someone bulked?


 you lost me.....why post someone else when you are not prepared to show yourself and back your claims


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> you lost me.....why post someone else when you are not prepared to show yourself and back your claims


 because they are natural and that is the main point of this thread


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> because they are natural and that is the main point of this thread


 At 11 st 5 i would expect this. Just got to love them max natty gainzzzzzzzzzzzz brah :huh:

I'm out.....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> News flash - not everyone wants to be a bodybuilder


 Guy post on a BB forum....  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :whistling:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Guy post on a BB forum....  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :whistling:


 Because we lift, not want to compete


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MidsGuy21 said:


> If you want to see what actually is achievable natty, just look at old physique pics before steroids even existed.


 This is a helpful guide of what the genetic elite can achieve, but not what everyone is capable of natty.



UK2USA said:


> I'm 63. Do you have any idea what a natural 63 year old looks like? Check out the local working man's club, bookies, grocery store at 11am, or the post office on pension day Fcuk that! Pinner for life.


 They'd look rather different if they'd been weight training for years though.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> At 11 st 5 i would expect this. Just got to love them max natty gainzzzzzzzzzzzz brah :huh:
> 
> I'm out.....


 are you one those bloated guys who do not realize how much fat they are holding?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Because we lift, not want to compete


 Annnnnnd.....

Post up a pic of yourself blank your face out for anonymity. maybe a video of you benching 100 kg for as many reps as you can in one set. Then start talking about lifts, physiques, nattiness, drugs, nutrition, and training.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> are you one those bloated guys who do not realize how much fat they are holding?


 Yes. :whistling:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Annnnnnd.....
> 
> Post up a pic of yourself blank your face out for anonymity. maybe a video of you benching 100 kg for as many reps as you can in one set. Then start talking about lifts, physiques, nattiness, drugs, nutrition, and training.


 Nah I'm good, I'd rather be known as the frauder


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes. :whistling:


 Was plain to see. My condolences.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Nah I'm good, I'd rather be known as the frauder


 Its working well for you.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Was plain to see. My condolences.


 Yet I'm bigger, stronger and in better shape than you!


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yet I'm bigger, stronger and in better shape than you!


 Well several people have called you out for being not natty, so I have my suspicion you are not natural and might be a fake natty, which if you are - then you should be all of those things, but I don't care.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> *Well several people have called you out for being not natty, so I have my suspicion you are not natural and might be a fake natty,* which if you are - then you should be all of those things, but I don't care.


 I am 100% genuine natural. I always have been and always will be. This is my point exactly. Hard work and consistency is key.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

It's not about the physique at least with me.I get a huge amount psychologically out of training extremely hard for 3-4 hours six days a week,it keeps me out of the doctors put it that way, I could never train like that naturally, I take a small amount of oral steriods just 3 dbols and some primo a day and it helps me recover and I have gained slowly in strength and size over the months with the punishing routine with eating properly. But for me ,it's the buzz I get training like that every day. No drug {prescribed by my doctor} or therapy can do that.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Well several people have called you out for being not natty, so I have my suspicion you are not natural and might be a fake natty, which if you are - then you should be all of those things, but I don't care.


 with this statement you must be a banned member! (your join date 14th nov ....) Or you are stalking me.


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

With freaky genetics some people can look good natural. It's very rare though and isn't as closely correlated with 'hard work' as some people make out.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

crawleytown said:


> With freaky genetics some people can look good natural. It's very rare though and isn't as closely correlated with 'hard work' as some people make out.


 I'd say anyone can look good natty, but it obviously depends on what you personally define as 'good'.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

crawleytown said:


> With freaky genetics some people can look good natural. It's very rare though and isn't as closely correlated with 'hard work' as some people make out.


 Anyone can look good, it'll differ though, I mean you cant change insertions and all that which are important factors to competing, but yeah, you can defo look decent


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I am 100% genuine natural. I always have been and always will be. This is my point exactly. Hard work and consistency is key.


 You'd have to be a right insecure loser to lie about it so I believe ya stevo :thumb


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Well several people have called you out for being not natty, so I have my suspicion you are not natural and might be a fake natty, which if you are - then you should be all of those things, but I don't care.


 He is natural

You seen what he looks like 

No bad for an elderly person though


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You'd have to be a right insecure loser to lie about it so I believe ya stevo :thumb


 Please ya sel mate.....it is what it is. ???


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I totally agree with one point from the OP - many people do not appreciate just how good a natural physique can be. The dissing of naturals is too common I think.

That said, some people don't want a natural looking physique - they want unnaturally big and beastly shredded, and that's perfectly ok.

There is such a wide range of preferences for what people think looks good and for what each person wants to attain that there is no sensible generalization to make.

Some natural trainers achieve awesome things, some really don't, but adding steroids isn't a guarantee that things will become awesome either as many who use have unimpressive physiques too.

Even that isn't the point though as everyone has different goals, different levels of desire, and different circumstances to deal with. The only thing that matters really is that everyone does what they want to for themselves in a way that is positive, and that they respect the right of others to do things differently and to choose different approaches.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 5' 11 & 13st
> 
> Impressive mate....!
> 
> I take it those lifts are your 1RM? If so you have a long way to go.....But hang on did I read you have been training for 3 years? If so your f**ked going off your own methodology.


 How does he have a long way to go?

all his lifts are advanced by powerlifting standards, his deadlift is elite and that's based on a bodyweight of 90kg lol.

I'd say that's pretty good after 3 years training.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> How does he have a long way to go?
> 
> all his lifts are advanced by powerlifting standards, his deadlift is elite and that's based on a bodyweight of 90kg lol.
> 
> I'd say that's pretty good after 3 years training.


 I'd say his lifts are BS anyways and you need to stop reading the men's health magazine where that "elite at strength" section was in lol

And the point of his own comments was - he won't get any bigger or better now because he's at his generic potential


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

todai said:


> he won't get any bigger or better now because he's at his generic potential


 He can always get stronger.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Mingster said:


> He can always get stronger.


 I believe so personally and bigger

But he specifically said genetic potential at 4 years. Therefore genetics apply to everything from speed, endurance and strength. Therefore he is by his own words. Not gonna get any stronger.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

todai said:


> I believe so personally and bigger
> 
> But he specifically said genetic potential at 4 years. Therefore genetics apply to everything from speed, endurance and strength. Therefore he is by his own words. Not gonna get any stronger.


 You can always get stronger/lift more. Technique can always be improved and the body will respond to increased lifts.

You say 'better'. What on earth does that mean? Pretty subjective surely.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Mingster said:


> You can always get stronger/lift more. Technique can always be improved and the body will respond to increased lifts.
> 
> You say 'better'. What on earth does that mean? Pretty subjective surely.


 I am not saying you can't. He did.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

todai said:


> I'd say his lifts are BS anyways and you need to stop reading the men's health magazine where that "elite at strength" section was in lol
> 
> And the point of his own comments was - he won't get any bigger or better now because he's at his generic potential


 Yeh mate cause I'm gona read and quote a men's health article to make a point http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards.html

they're good enough for you to call bs anyway.



todai said:


> I believe so personally and bigger
> 
> But he specifically said genetic potential at 4 years. Therefore genetics apply to everything from speed, endurance and strength. Therefore he is by his own words. Not gonna get any stronger.


 The guy was talking about genetic potential for muscle mass I think.

it's a widely held theory that you'll be very close to your "genetic potential" at around 4/5 years, you'll see articles by the likes of Lyle McDonald etc discussing it.

natty Steveo has been 15 1/2 stone with top 2 abs showing for the whole time I've been on the forum so why hasn't he made any progress?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh mate cause I'm gona read and quote a men's health article to make a point http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards.html
> 
> they're good enough for you to call bs anyway.
> 
> ...


 But then he said if he's getting stronger he's getting muscle building - therefore again by his own words he won't do either...?

Genetics apply to everything. He didn't specify I'm just "nit picking"

As for Stevo I don't know him personally so can't comment but at his age to still he training I think is a good effort in its own.

I don't believe you're at your genetic potential after 4 years personally. But then, who has trained with perfect diet, training rest and supplementary nutrition for 4 years at a young age to prove this?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

todai said:


> But then he said if he's getting stronger he's getting muscle building - therefore again by his own words he won't do either...?
> 
> Genetics apply to everything. He didn't specify I'm just "nit picking"
> 
> ...


 True mate for your average gym goer they probably never will be close to their genetic potential, I think the theory is probably true for athletes though who's programming and diet will be spot on. To go back to your analogy for sprinters, they're peaking at what mid 20s? and then it's not even like they can maintain that level, it's a slow decline. Weightlifting is probably a bit different I think - barring injury you could continue to progress, albeit at a very slow rate, especially if natural.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh mate cause I'm gona read and quote a men's health article to make a point http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards.html
> 
> they're good enough for you to call bs anyway.
> 
> ...


 Currently 16st 7 lbs and top 4 abs...ffs, and leaning up nicely thanks.

I have changed body composttion quite dramatically over 2 years. From my starting point .


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> People don't realize you can acquire a very impressive physique naturally
> 
> For example
> 
> ...


 Clearly you don't have average genetics and this thread is just you looking for compliments.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> He will fit inside my pockets lol


 You're 5 10 and 190 at most you're hardly huge mate


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

B3NCH1 said:


> Clearly you don't have average genetics and this thread is just you looking for compliments.


 lol you need to read the thread.

to summarise:

Pic is not OP

the guy in the pic is 165lbs so it doesn't matter that he looks good he is a skinny little boy

200kg squat, 260kg deadlift and 140kg bench at 185lbs is s**t

on second thought don't read the thread it is full of shite


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Currently 16st 7 lbs and top 4 abs...ffs, and leaning up nicely thanks.
> 
> I have changed body composttion quite dramatically over 2 years. From my starting point .


 Transformation pics pls.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Transformation pics pls.


 In for top 4 abs


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> You're 5 10 and 190 at most you're hardly huge mate


 6ft 210 and shiniest balls you will ever see


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

so many people misunderstanding one another ITT

as a natural after 5 years if your progression hasnt slowed to a crawl youve got sh1tty programming and or nutrition

yes you can make gains for a lot longer but id say the changes between years 1 and 5 are going to be far more dramatic than years 5 - 15 again assuming your programming and nutrition is decent

if you just gained indefinitely as a natural then how come there are no IFBB pro naturals? surely they just persist for a little longer and the muscle mass will just keep piling on year after year, the reason is because you will stack on the vast majority of your size within your first 5 years of proper training, anything after that is just icing in regard to muscle mass

strength can go up for a lot longer what with neural efficiency and tweaking of form but dramatic muscle mass gains are short lived in naturals

nothing against either route whether it be natural or enhanced and you most DEFINITELY have to work harder as a natural with a much smaller margin for error

an enhanced can stall at a particular weight or lift and just run a cycle to boost past their sticking points whereas a natural has to go back to the drawing board and find specific weak points to bring up or pay more attention to their body and whether or not they need a deload ect


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> He is natural
> 
> You seen what he looks like
> 
> No bad for an elderly person though


 lol solid cliffs, I don't think my stats are shite [regardless of what other people think] but I do want to still improve my strength and physique.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> How does he have a long way to go?
> 
> all his lifts are advanced by powerlifting standards, his deadlift is elite and that's based on a bodyweight of 90kg lol.
> 
> I'd say that's pretty good after 3 years training.


 I want to hit 300kg DL in a year or two, and I want a 160kg bench and 220kg-240kg squat, those stats would make me happy, but i appreciate your comment


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Mingster said:


> Well, I have a mate who's 59 who's never touched a drug in his life. His physique would put most 20 somethings to shame.


 Good on him buddy.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Mingster said:


> What I'm saying is I can gain strength and muscle at 55. Natty. No reason why people in their 40's can't do the same.


 You're not f*cking natty! Why do you keep preaching I'm natty this and natty that. You haven't been natty in decades. Lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MFM said:


> You're not f*cking natty! Why do you keep preaching I'm natty this and natty that. You haven't been natty in decades. Lol.


 YouTube channel coming soon


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MFM said:


> You're not f*cking natty! Why do you keep preaching I'm natty this and natty that. You haven't been natty in decades. Lol.


 I've explained this to you in great detail. I am on prescribed trt which accurately replaces natural test levels due to the fact that I have a pituitary adenoma.

If, one day, I decide to cycle I'll show you the difference.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I've explained this to you in great detail. I am on prescribed trt which accurately replaces natural test levels due to the fact that I have a pituitary adenoma.
> 
> If, one day, I decide to cycle I'll show you the difference.


 Yes but you're still not natty. If you were to stop your TRT treatment, then you'll be natty.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MFM said:


> Yes but you're still not natty. If you were to stop your TRT treatment, then you'll be natty.


 Well, the World Anti Doping Agency disagree with you so that will do for me.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Well, the World Anti Doping Agency disagree with you so that will do for me.


 Can you compete in natty BB or PL feds?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't think you can compete in a number of competitions even though you may have the normal test of someone in an upper normal higher range


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Can you compete in natty BB or PL feds?


 I would pass any drug test as my test levels are within range. However I disclose my medical treatments under the Therapeutic Use Exemption criteria.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Well, the World Anti Doping Agency disagree with you so that will do for me.


 You know where I'm coming from. Telling someone who has zero natural test they should stop bitching about not being able to build any muscle because you get on just fine natty, when you're clearly not in the same boat.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MFM said:


> You know where I'm coming from. Telling someone who has zero natural test they should stop bitching about not being able to build any muscle because you get on just fine natty, when you're clearly not in the same boat.


 You just need to stick to a programme rather than chopping and changing every couple of months.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> People don't realize you can acquire a very impressive physique naturally
> 
> For example
> 
> ...


 You look good, and fair play for not using PEDs as it's obviously the healthier way. But fact is you would look better if you were taking PEDs. No matter how good anyone's genetics will allow them to look, they will look better still with PEDs.

But again, if health is your primary concern better to stay natural.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Mingster said:


> You just need to stick to a programme rather than chopping and changing every couple of months.


 Been doing the same routine for the last 2 years, thanks.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MFM said:


> Been doing the same routine for the last 2 years, thanks.


 Well you should have progressed nicely then. Well done.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Well you should have progressed nicely then. Well done.


 Sorry, I'm only just becoming 'natty' like you so I will update you in a few months.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> You look good, and fair play for not using PEDs as it's obviously the healthier way. But fact is you would look better if you were taking PEDs. No matter how good anyone's genetics will allow them to look, they will look better still with PEDs.
> 
> But again, if health is your primary concern better to stay natural.


 That's not me lol, it's someone I know, I posted his youtube channel on the 2nd page. And yeah I guess it depends on how you want to look really, good is subjective.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MFM said:


> Sorry, I'm only just becoming 'natty' like you so I will update you in a few months.


 If it's a prescribed medication then you're quite correct.

Although I'd be surprised if you made no gains on a 2 year progressive routine even with no testosterone.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Transformation pics pls.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 137029


 Looking swole in the new avi pic, no need to be shy lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Looking swole in the new avi pic, no need to be shy lol


 That was taken 6 months ago! I'm bigger, better, leaner n stronger now.  I am not shy.

231 Ibs

5' 10"

Neck 18"

Bicep 18.2"

Chest 50"

Waist 34"

Quads 26"

Bench 135 kg, squats 220 kg for sets of 8 (Not BB) ... Blah blah blah. No added drugs sugars or preservatives. Srs.

Come at me brahhhh....


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> That was taken 6 months ago! I'm bigger, better, leaner n stronger now.  I am not shy.
> 
> 131 Ibs
> 
> ...


 9 stone?!?!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mrwright said:


> 9 stone?!?!


 lol Typo

231lbs .....lol @ approximately 15%


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> That was taken 6 months ago! I'm bigger, better, leaner n stronger now.  I am not shy.
> 
> 231 Ibs
> 
> ...


 Strong HGH gut


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Am i the only one who thinks the lad in the OP looks in good nik?

Better than most of the lads on gear i know TBH


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Strong HGH gut


 No just strong abdominal's. its actually 33 but I buy 34 trousers.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 137029


 Hahah I remember that guy on the right, he was a funny ****, he used to post on the misc, african dude with amazing genetics


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Hahah I remember that guy on the right, he was a funny ****, he used to post on the misc, african dude with amazing genetics


 His genetics don't look 2 amazing to me!


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> His genetics don't look 2 amazing to me!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


>


 Any drug use?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Any drug use?


 lol of course. I remember he admitted he went to the dark side as he wanted to compete. Still though, his 1 year natural progress was sickening, i remember he was pretty jacked


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> lol of course. I remember he admitted he went to the dark side as he wanted to compete. Still though, his 1 year natural progress was sickening, i remember he was pretty jacked


 Why are you posting pics of juicers in this thread? it seems odd to me to do so.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Why are you posting pics of juicers in this thread? it seems odd to me to do so.


 Because I said I know him from a forum after you posted him










this thread isn't about him anyway


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> *Because I said I know him from a forum after you posted him*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have not posted anyone IIRC !


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> 5'8 165lb ish but i dont know, dont really talk to him anymore and dont know his stats but hes not strong in the slightest ill put it that way


 Dont really talk to him anymore, how are you so sure hes natty anyway?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Grunz said:


> Dont really talk to him anymore, how are you so sure hes natty anyway?


 The pics and vids I posted are old as f**k lol, thats when we spoke. Like I said he stopped training for some time due to lack of motivation, I don't think he will look that good right now but muscle memory will kick in I'm sure.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> The pics and vids I posted are old as f**k lol, thats when we spoke. Like I said he stopped training for some time due to lack of motivation, I don't think he will look that good right now but muscle memory will kick in I'm sure.


 Why did he dump you?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Why did he dump you?


 He didn't, I dumped him when I started dating your dad.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> He didn't, I dumped him when I started dating your dad.


 Hes dead .


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

this thread is fu**ing awful


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Hes dead .


 I know.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I know.


 You will also know where I spread his ashes then?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/WTH0999/videos/524796394389593/


----------

